# Hot Foam Latex prostetic



## Ozalloc (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello i have just recently ordered a hot foam latex prostetic from NorthFur.com and would like to know how to paint it, please try to keep it simple and relatively inexpensive. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this guide to painting latex and foam latex that might help:

http://www.learnprostheticmakeup.com/painting_latex_and_foam_latex.pdf

The same information appears on Instructables.com, and includes some questions and answers that could also be useful:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-paint-foam-latex-appliances/


----------

